# Ceramic heat lamp for the barn?



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

With this cold snap we've been having, I want to get a little warmth in the goat barn for the boys.
I know some of you use heat lamps, but have any of you used ceramic heat emitters? 
Like this one: http://www.amazon.com/250-Watt-Ceramic-Heat-Emitter/dp/B003HEIMGU/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hi_4

If you have, how did you like them?

I'm thinking that's something I might like to try, rather than a bulb that gives off light, as it would mostly be used at night.
That is, once the hubby get electricity run out there. 
I'm hoping it will be soon, it's darn cold here! :snowhat:


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

We have used the ceramic heaters and they dont work that great, I dont think. We are using heat lamps right now. I was worried about the safety of them but my husband tied a knot that catches on a nail if it should come unclipped so there is no worry of it falling to the ground and onto the hay. Its been working really well.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

They will be fine without any extra heat source to be honest. I used to feel bad for mine until I caught them one morning sleeping comfortably outdoors in single digit temps. Now I only use lamps for newborn babies until they are dried off and fed.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks, FunnyRiverFarm! I see you're in MI too, so you know the cold I'm talking about...Brrrrr
I know I'm probably...no, definitely, over worrying about this.
It will be much easier to not give them extra heat, and I've heard they can withstand very low temps.
But if I'm feeling cold, I think everyone else is too.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

It's a reasonable concern but, I can assure you, they will be just fine. Mine have been through sub-zero temps with no trouble at all. I just make sure they have lots of clean straw and bring warm water to them twice a day.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

When I went out to lock them up for the night, they were snuggled together in the straw.
It made me feel a little better after seeing that, especially since it's supposed to go down to 15 degrees tonight.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

They should be fine. I do use a heat lamp for newborns on the first 2 days but I will only use one of these safety heat lamps from Premier one ( I am scared of fire): http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=18266&cat_id=132


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Logan - that's the kind of heat lamp I want! Sometime soon, it will happen. I haven't looked at the stores around here to see if they have anything like that.
I can clip ours and use chain to secure it, but still makes me very uncomfortable, I worry about fire hazards. 

We too only use the heat lamp when our does are kidding. Once the kids are dry, we put sweaters on them. Usually mama will lay down with them to help keep them warm.

If your worried about your goats getting too cold you could always put a sweatshirt on them. 

It's easy to overworry about them


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

We have 6 lamps from premier that Logan posted. They are hung from the ceiling on a chain so I can lower them to any level I want and are very safe. We only use them when the kids are first born, and maybe a couple nights afterwards if its really cold. I do have on in the creep that is left on most of the time.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the link Logan...those heat lamps look nice and safe.

I'm thinking I may get one, just for those below zero days.
You know it's cold in the barn when the urine on their sleeping shelf is frozen solid.


----------

